# Whats you're local GW store look like?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My local Games Workshop has just moved shop and is all new and shiney. ( It even smells new atm.)


It got me wondering, do GW use the same kind of layout all over the world? 

Heres some pictures of My local store GW Eastbourne UK.





























Whats yours like or is your nearest gaming store an intependant trader?

Post some pictures of your local and any of the regulars that lurk there in.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

The nearest GW to me looks very much the same but the storefront is about twice the size and it has big banners covering most of the windows.

My local store in an independent but it also looks a little larger than yours. They sell all kinds of different stuff though.

We don't have that big arse crater table though, do you guys actually play on that? Looks cool.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

My old store before it shut down was AWESOME!!! It had a life size ork in the corner 4 or 5 MASSIVE tables including a factory one with 3 leverels about 1 meter high! Loads of gobby paintings and posters and 100's of WD issues in a box! The owner had a modelling table with a mountain of sprues mixed in with exceptional models!!!! Model displays everywhere and a resident cat. Plus 2 xbox's with 4 controllers each. It was Great while it lasted.


----------



## devel666 (May 30, 2008)

u see i think im just a lucky bugger i live 20 mins from the 2nd bigest gw in england gw wakefild only gw hq is larger . the shop it's self is huge u cud get 4 of thows in the pick downstairs and it has 2 lvl's downstairs is the usual gw shop format with about 8 tables in it n upstairs is dedicated to gameas tables n thares every tipe u can think off with a choise of tons of scenery and the best part u carnt play upstairs unless ur 16+ ahhh thank the gods for small mercies lol downstairs is dam impresive tho thay have a ultras 1st compeny a emporor class titen ect downstairs plus some award winning armys in tthe glass cases all in all dam good shop dam good staf im one lucky s.o.b


----------



## scythes of jami (Jun 15, 2008)

*whats your local GW store look like*

my ones always full but then it closed down:angry:


----------



## Baron Senille (Jun 13, 2008)

I am in a Great upheaval over the fact that we just got the word they are closing our local GW Store at the end of July. Hopfully there is a light at the end of the tunnel.:angry:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine, GW Carlisle, looks very much like your Vash exept the mini cabnet as by the window and afew more tables downstairs. In the far left corner is the door leading to the upstairs games room which has 6 large gamer tables with a large range of terrain.


----------



## Deku (Jun 18, 2008)

Atm going to GW in Kingston and its pretty big caompared to the shop I used to go to until it shut down (Richmond). Got 4 6"X4" gaming tables and obviously all the till shelves etc but some of the displays there are really nice including my favourite which is of an army of necrons with a silver-orange colour scheme.


----------



## MovingTarget128 (Jun 19, 2008)

This is my local GW. the name is GamesWorkshop at the Ontario Gateway. its in Ontario California. this is our second store in Ontario, the first was in the Ontario Mills, but they closed it about 1 1/2 years ago, this is the new one like 7 miles away in a strip site instead of a mall(now only one mile from my house:biggrin. the pic with everyone there is the one year anniversary. it was taken from the front door, we have 5, 6' X 4' Gaming Tables, a painting bar to fit 8 people (usually only like 6 because we are American and we are all fat) and there is the one table in the front that is for intro games, and is a waste of space. the best thing about this store is that they have a their own Restroom.:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine is GW Swindon kinda small only 3 6'x4' tables, a two man seating area for painting and a 4'x4' begginers table. Its not in a very good posison we tend to get a small group of "cool" kids come in and act "hard".


----------



## PlagueMaster (Jun 21, 2008)

My local GW is L shaped, with 3 boards for playing wargames on. 2 boards are dedicated to WHFB and 40K, the other one is blank so players can have a game randomly if they fancy it.
Ive been in and out of that shop for probably 8 years, and they know me quite well, even having my own nickname there.
Its a long story how I got it, but it somehow stuck.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

I know some of you might of seen this before and its not my local shop anymore.
But as it is the worlds most Southern supplier of GW products I think its worth a mention!

Any way this is in Stanley on the Falkland Islands were I was posted for 11 months and is run by Phill Middleton.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

hmm my local GW is quite small it only has 3 4x4 tables and 2 2x2 tables and then a 9 seat painting table


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

myne is really tiny it kinda sucks when we have a friday night games night because it so crowded so i dont go there no more only on days when theres less people.


----------



## Diddy Dunks (Jun 25, 2008)

Well the local gamestore near me is called QuarterStaff Games its in Burlington VT. Although it isnt an official "GamesWorkshop" store it still carries a wide variety of their products. Its pretty big and their gaming space is a good size. It used to be an old tavern which still has a medieval kind of look to it.


----------



## angel of death (Apr 27, 2008)

do you no the one in york that's the one what i go to what sell's all blood angels


----------



## Edzard (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't have a GW store nearby, but there are 4 stores nearby that sell 40k (and a lot of other wargames)

The one I frequent, Subcultures, has smallish tables and 1 big table (180cmx120cm or 6ft x 4ft)


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

My store is a small one, but we do manager fit 2 6x4 and a 4x4. We also split the 6x4's into 3 4x4's on busy nights.

Reading, Berkshire GW is UBER! its fairly wide and you can jog to the end of it and have slightly faster breathing!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My nearest store is the Bluewater one, it's a nice looking store with a few tables and a huge SM above the door similar to the one outside GW head office.
The only real problem is a couple of the staff are complete pricks. 
My next nearest is in Bromley, it's a smaller store but the staff are really friendly and that makes a big difference.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 stores roughly the same distance from me, plus a 4th I go to which is a little further away.

Southampton and Winchester looks almost identical to the Eastbourne one. Basingstoke is the smallest GW shop I've ever been in, but still manages to get 2 tables. But it is far too crowded. Salisbury is a similar layout but the door is sideways on.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

normtheunsavoury said:


> My nearest store is the Bluewater one, it's a nice looking store with a few tables and a huge SM above the door similar to the one outside GW head office.
> The only real problem is a couple of the staff are complete pricks.
> My next nearest is in Bromley, it's a smaller store but the staff are really friendly and that makes a big difference.


You hang out in Bromley? I worked there until very recently... Who are you?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Only a very occaisonal visitor, although there was a black guy working there who is really helpful and actually took the time to speak to my daughter (who's eight and really into LotR). Cash flow prohibits me from going more but it's the best shop by miles in my local area.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Very black? or kinda black... That would either be Phil (who's gone also) or BJ, the manager (black shirt)

i'll be back down there regularly soon, would be good to bump into a heresy member.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

That would probably be Phil then, shame he's gone. shows how often i get in there though, any jobs going at the moment?
like i said strapped for cash at the mo


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

nah, they just finished replacing me and phil, back to their full compliment now...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

well as long as they are as friendly as the last lot everything should be sweet.


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

i go to the grimsby store its a bit smaller but its still got 2 tables and very freindly helpful staff!!!!


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> My store is a small one, but we do manager fit 2 6x4 and a 4x4. We also split the 6x4's into 3 4x4's on busy nights.
> 
> Reading, Berkshire GW is UBER! its fairly wide and you can jog to the end of it and have slightly faster breathing!


Where is the Reading one? Or should I ask, which street is it on?

As I know that I would get the sarcastic answer of "Reading."

I do a lot of travelling to and from Reading to visit the Gaming store there.

I went in the Basingrad one recently and got told to go away, by one of the customers!!


----------



## CrazyfrogXxX (Jul 28, 2008)

mine is a independent one and looks a bit the same so i think it looks good ours has a floating boat for terrain every mornin he fills the tub up with water!!!


----------



## Slayers Master Assasin (Jul 26, 2008)

Well My local GW store has two stories ( Has alot of Epic:Warhammer 40k stuff )
So it is almost the BIGGEST :victory::victory:


PIECE OUT YO!!!!


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Minest he one in the trafford centre , VERY small , and hidden behind a corner , has one table and cant fit many people in it , but its servicable , i dont play THERE much , i mostly only go to buy models and such. But i sometimes hang around and try to pick up tips , ( ima bit rubbis hat the playing aspect of the game)


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Romford Games Workshop in the mall. Although a couple of staff seem like superior pricks since I visited there 2 years ago.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine is Chester (What up Jase!) Its the standard template GW size and layout, but has loads of boards upstairs:fuck: Everyone is friendly and not too smelly, which is a pleasant bonus


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I live in Nottingham and I'm lucky to be quite close to both the city centre store (which I've not been in for such a long time) and GWHQ, where I go to most often. Only just got back into the hobby, so I keep popping down to look at stuff, ask for gaming tips (never really played) and see just how much has changed! :shok:

The city centre store is small - 2x tables and there used to be painting table. Not sure if there still is. If anyone has been to the GWHQ they'll know it's a fairly substantial place... although it's not had in stock stuff I've been after past couple of times. Loads and loads of tables, places to paint, comfy leather chairs and big bar. My 3 year old daughter thinks it's amazing - aside from the Khorne warrior at the entrance! :laugh:


----------



## Darrke (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in Illinois near Chicago, and the nearest GW store to me is the flagship store of the are, the Chicago Battle Bunker. Ive been going there for over three years now, and I would have to say that it is pretty sweet and that it kicks Arse. That said I thought I would get some pics for you to look at:

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1530048_GWChicagoBunker_lg.jpg
This is the entrance to the store, Im not sure who that guy is, but he always seems to be there.... Creepy...

Hmmm seems That I can't find anymore pictures at the moment, but here is a video that took place in the store.


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

I have one in my local shopping mall; it’s pretty small and has a few gaming tables. Have only been there 3 times though.


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

My local store is in peterborough its not too big and has 3 6x4 tables and a painting table thing. Although at the moment they only have 2 staff members so theres not normally time to talk.


----------



## Thomas4319 (Aug 14, 2008)

mine's in stoke and seems about the same size as Eastbourne, it just feels smaller because there are more tables and it gets really busy


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

coventry UK store, a bit small with 2 gaming tables and a painting table. we where ment to move but cvone put the rents up. we were going to have two floors if we moved. but nope we are just waiting for someone to sort out a gaming club place. i guess i may put up some pics also if anyone else goes to the coventry one give me a PM. i would love to add to my current winning street. ;p


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Mine is Chester (What up Jase!) Its the standard template GW size and layout, but has loads of boards upstairs:fuck: Everyone is friendly and not too smelly, which is a pleasant bonus


haha! awesome! everybody clearly knows that chester is the best!

tbh, chester is actually quite a big store compared to most i've been to, and has a large gaming room upstairs aswell.

big up the chester gaming!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I made a crappy picture on paint of the basic layout of my local store...


----------



## karim =) (Aug 30, 2008)

I go 2 the one in croydon. Its an alright(ish) size. theres about 6 gaming boardz and a table 4 paintin


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

my local GW just moved recently... it's quite small now. Its literally like a rectangular room with battlefields in the middle and a door at the back.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

My nearest one is in Nashville.....I hate Tenessee......so spread out....


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

*GW Mt Gravatt - Queensland Australia*

Im bloody lucky as i have a battle bunker near by.... the store area is huge with and even bigger adjoining room with a dozen 6 x4 tables all good to go with great terrain for all 3 major systems.... with a big painting area too... ill take some pictures at the APOC game at midnite on 5th for the AOBR release.... cant wait for them kopters


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

my nearest used to be mk but i needed to get 2 buses to get there, there is independent stockist near but its pants. but now they have opened one up in oxfors but havent seen it yet, its only 1 bus lol. will got here on payday


----------



## hd.40 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else seem to notice the stores an in decline? At least the ones in Calgary are. Thier all mail order these days.


----------



## genjuros (Sep 15, 2008)

haha mines bigger and has 6 large gaming tables and 3 smaller ones


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

my gw is by far the nicest one i've seen. it has a full bar table around the front of the store for painting and gluing. the gw is twice as large as the other ones i 've been to, and no, its not a battle bunker. the only problem is that they only have one sculpted board and its pretty new.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

GWS I have to say (not trying to sound cocky or anything) is bigger then the store shown
Got 7 or so 2X5 tables and whats there is a Warlord Titan (most have seen it on the GamesDay site) the black gate, Helms Deep, a Orky Spaceport and a Dwarf keep.
only flaw is that on weekends the little kids roam the place.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i use an online store, theyre really good, service, delivery times and packaging are highly recommended.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

GW Covent Garden is quite small. Has two small glass fronts. 40K, books and till on Left side, WHFB, LoTR and stock room on the right. It's generally quiet, so it's good to go in there for a chat. Doesn't have space for gaming tables. Has a display table (for demo games) and a painting area.

GW Lakeside, GW Oxford St, GW Epsom, GW Edinburgh and GW Bluewater are all based on a similar design to the one in the opening message.

GW Norwich is wider than the ones above, but itsn't as deep. Sticks to the idea of stuff on the walls and gaming tables in the middle.

GW Wood Green I think has a large open front (it's in the mall) with a raised area with gaming tables. There's also a couple of gaming tables in the main area.

Can't remember what GW Brighton was like. GW Epson is quite small, but does have a couple of gaming tables.

Most staff I found are OK. Ones in GW Covent Garden are friendly and not over pushy. I agree with Normtheunsavoury's view of the staff in GW Bluewater.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

My local games workshop, springfield plaza has 5 6-4 tables an 8 person painting table a 2-5 learn to play table( has 3 ready to play battles set up) and is crewed by three friendly staff members. Also people lay off on little kids. Im talking ages 10-12, unless their the bratty kind that try to shoplift display models.( had one their recently believe it or not) he claimed to have taken the models as "free samples"


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

*Top Deck in Tulsa*

Top Deck in Tulsa is pretty nice overall. Great selection of items for GW as well as Flames of War, etc.

I have been to the painting classes with my son a couple of times and was impressed with the guys that run the store and the folks that frequent it.

It hosts a lot Yu-gi-Oh games and Flames of War in addition to WH40K.

Haven't quite made it for game session, but hope to one of these days.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

If I only had a LGS here. It'd be real nice. For the most part I use Bartertown though and Neal at the warstore. Those services have been very nice to me in the past.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in Oman where there are no stockists at all. The nearest is in Dubai according to white dwarf but they haven't answered the phone in 14 months!

At home it was GW Oxford, nice staff but far too small to do any gaming IMO. Especially when surrounded by a drift of opinionated brats.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

I live in New Jersey, and for its small size the GW stores are hard to get to. The store I live near used to be in a mall, very close to my house, but Nordstroms came to town and screwed with one of the only things I actually do with my free time. Since Nordstroms ALWAYS has to have a parking garage attached to it, the entire wing of the mall was to be demolished. So the GW moved up the road to a town called Voorhees. Now by up the road, I mean an extra 15 to 20 minutes added to a 10 minute drive. With thier own hours (Noon to about 7 PM), I can only go during the weekends.

The store is great now, it's longer, more tables, and its in a strip mall. So a Taco Bell, Dunkin' Donuts, Baha Fresh, Fuddruckers, and other American food chains are only a parking lot away. The 'regulars' always joke around about the store always being cold because the manager is a wizard, and too many funny things happen at the store for my own good. I almost choked from too much laughing after listening to this 'unique' group of teens who regularly do and say stupid and/or funny things.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

TheGreenKing said:


> My local store is in peterborough its not too big and has 3 6x4 tables and a painting table thing. Although at the moment they only have 2 staff members so theres not normally time to talk.


My local is Peterborough. We have *4* 6' X 4' tables, an 8 seater Painting Table and we're up to 4 staff members now. The manager is a great laugh to talk to.

I've also been to Head Office and that is massive, even if it is crap for both GW stock and Forgeworld stock.

Also visited GW Milton Keynes once while I was there, and not liked it very much. Untidy place, very small, very cramped.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

My local just re-opened, it's very bright now, lots of white paint,glass and lighting. tablewise there's 2 6x4 Tables and a painting table.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Senille said:


> I am in a Great upheaval over the fact that we just got the word they are closing our local GW Store at the end of July. Hopfully there is a light at the end of the tunnel.:angry:


thats whats happened with mine too, i wonder if we were going to the same place. GW Gurnee Mills was a great store right in the middle of the shopping mall. damn. i wish it was still there though.

CP


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my local for most of the year is now Plymouth found on Cornwall street. They staff are really friendly and are not the sort of people that use GW as an extention of the collection or the sort that are their just to sell the product. 

The shop itself is pretty big about 25-30 metres by 10-15 metres. It has 3 gaming tables only 4X4 but they are in 2X2 sections so its easy to make them bigger.


----------

